# Naruto 657 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Nov 27, 2013)

Predict away.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Marsala (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara shows a new level of power. He'll need it to avoid getting curb-stomped.


----------



## vered (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara pawns them all and finally,finally real and true Rinnegan action.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara kills edo hashirama and it is reveled he could not use the full power of the rinnegan as an edo or something


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara's rebirth continues and he becomes an old an


----------



## Rosi (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm putting all my pocket money on another troll. That was too easy


----------



## Iruel (Nov 27, 2013)

Black Zetsu eats Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara does something awesome... 

Though we may get like 15 pages of horrified reaction panels from the Alliance.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't understand what exactly happened to edo madara. How did black zetsu'd obito changed into madara? Don't understand the rinne tensei


----------



## vered (Nov 27, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Don't understand what exactly happened to edo madara. How did black zetsu'd obito changed into madara? Don't understand the rinne tensei



he didnt change into him.Black zetsu which is Madaras will, latched onto Obito and forced him to use the Rinne Tensei on Madara instead of the alliance which was Obitos goal.Madara body was just transformed  into a living one and he blasted the sealing gates and the ink lion afterwards.


----------



## Klue (Nov 27, 2013)

Was that a Shinra Tensei?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 27, 2013)

vered said:


> he didnt change into him.Black zetsu which is Madaras will latched onto Obito and forced him to use the Rinne Tensei on Madara instead of the alliance which was Obitos goal.Madara body was just transformed  into a living one and he blasted the sealing gates and the ink lion afterwards.



Thank You vered. So madara's edo body is changed into human body with flesh and blood. Right?

But then again, I remember when nagato used rinne tensei, he just put the soul back to the bodies of dead people. If the phenomenon is same then madara should be in his old body with single sharingan eye. How did his sacrifised edo body turns into normal body?


----------



## vered (Nov 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> Was that a Shinra Tensei?



perhaps,would be nice to have a confirmation.


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Nov 27, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Thank You vered. So madara's edo body is changed into human body with flesh and blood. Right?
> 
> But then again, I remember when nagato used rinne tensei, he just put the soul back to the bodies of dead people. If the phenomenon is same then madara should be in his old body with single sharingan eye. How did his sacrifised edo body turns into normal body?



Remember though, they had died recently. What is Madara's soul gonna return to? The pile of dust where his skeleton used to be, after it was pillaged by Kabuto? It makes sense that RT could create a new body for him, but since ET already had, RT took the "path of least resistance" and just created flesh around Madara's trapped soul/Edo body.


----------



## vered (Nov 27, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Thank You vered. So madara's edo body is changed into human body with flesh and blood. Right?
> 
> But then again, I remember when nagato used rinne tensei, he just put the soul back to the bodies of dead people. If the phenomenon is same then madara should be in his old body with single sharingan eye. How did his sacrificed edo body turns into normal body?



Perhaps Rinne tensei can revive you as a whole if no body exists.
Rinne tensei is not just a revival jutsu but also a healing jutsu in the process as it did with fukusaku and the village.


----------



## copydog123 (Nov 27, 2013)

*black zetsu chomps down minato?*

What will be your reaction next week if you see the following:

*Madara* - kid shouldn't you turn back and help out your dad?

*Naruto* - Stop talking trash! He can take care of himse.....lf......(Naruto turns back while saying this and his eyes are bulging out with disbelief).


Scene switches........

Minato is left writhing on the ground with Zetsu clawing through his intestines with both hands and devouring all organs like a starving hyena


*Minato:* (one last look to his son, the future hope of the shinobi world) - My son, looks like this is it for me. But I believe in you, just like Jiraya sensei believe in you. 

*Naruto* -  Dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Rage of RS shroud finally glows he turns back and sees a grinning madara. 

Naruto about to smash a rasengan to him but *Madara disappears. *

*Naruto: *   What the ... ? Did madara just use hiraishin?


*Madara: * (to himself)   Black Zetsu indeed is useful. I can obtain all abilities digested by him. Well, now..........where are we? Oh yes, kid, *TIME TO DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 27, 2013)

KawaiiKyuubi said:


> Remember though, they had died recently. What is Madara's soul gonna return to? The pile of dust where his skeleton used to be, after it was pillaged by Kabuto? It makes sense that RT could create a new body for him, but since ET already had, RT took the "path of least resistance" and just created flesh around Madara's trapped soul/Edo body.





vered said:


> Perhaps Rinne tensei can revive you as a whole if no body exists.
> Rinne tensei is not just a revival jutsu but also a healing jutsu in the process as it did with fukusaku and the village.



Makes Sense. But do you guys think kishi will be bothered to explain about madara's rinne tensei some more in next chapter?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2013)

My prediction is gunna be this: 



except madara isnt getting back up this time


----------



## Rosi (Nov 27, 2013)

^I want Kamui back 

Kishiiiii, give me some more Kamui awesomness before Obito bites it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 27, 2013)

*Chapter 657 Prediction:*  Restitution

Madara reborn shocks Naruto and Hashirama, then Madara unleashes his trump card that uses Obito as the sacrifice to restore the Moons Eye Plan.  Obito in his final moment, regrets and then parishes.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara will kick collective alliance butt and the alliance will be forced to fallback and regroup as GI Joe would put it. Naruto will be in need of a power up, but Minato isn't quite free yet to give him the remaining half of the Kyuubi. Obito will be slowly dying and he will tell Minato and Kakashi the only way for the alliance to stand against Madara: For him to revive the jinchuuriki who will become hosts to the bijuu once again, because only with hosts do the bijuu have any protection from Madara.

In short: Madara ownz, but Obito has a plan


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 27, 2013)

Well I suppose that we'll see the alliance shocked about Madara's resurrection and if Obito will die or not for the Rinne Tensei(or maybe before dieing Obito will have the strength to resurrect some people...who knows).
Btw we should see many shocked faces in the alliance especially Hashirama,Naruto and Sai's ones,the people closer to Madara.


----------



## hellohi (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara completely destroys the Alliance. He takes control of the bijuu, summons meteors from the sky!


----------



## Trojan (Nov 27, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Madara will kick collective alliance butt and the alliance will be forced to fallback and regroup as GI Joe would put it. Naruto will be in need of a power up, but Minato isn't quite free yet to give him the remaining half of the Kyuubi. Obito will be slowly dying and he will tell Minato and Kakashi the only way for the alliance to stand against Madara: For him to revive the jinchuuriki who will become hosts to the bijuu once again, because only with hosts do the bijuu have any protection from Madara.
> 
> In short: Madara ownz, but Obito has a plan



Madara couldn't even beat base Hashi alone. 
he's just too weak.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 27, 2013)

i predict on that now defunct sarutobi's crystal ball...
657 prediction:
all fodders die. 
mads gonna win
he water his wood using the blood of the fodders to activate it.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 27, 2013)

Elia said:


> Madara couldn't even beat base Hashi alone.
> he's just too weak.



Read the manga properly, Hashirama did use his full power. Sage Mode and everything else to defeat Madara. It's just that we skipped their fight and now at what was supposed to be the end Hashirama has run out of sage energy. Now you'll just see that living Madara > full power Edo Hashirama > full power Edo Madara.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 27, 2013)

I predict 16 pages of poor Obito (sigh) and ending with Madara kicking Naruto in the face.

Chapters out next week or?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 27, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Read the manga properly, Hashirama did use his full power. Sage Mode and everything else to defeat Madara. It's just that we skipped their fight and now at what was supposed to be the end Hashirama has run out of sage energy. Now you'll just see that living Madara > full power Edo Hashirama > full power Edo Madara.



Madara may also manage to gain Hashi's SM thanks to those rods that Hashi has in his body now.

I wonder if the Alliance can allow itself to run away now though. Sasuke has yet to show power that is comparable to current Naruto as he has to be as strong as him or above(at least initially) for the battle to have drama.

And what about the Shinju and its flower? I think Madara may have planned to use SM to somehow give the Shinju sage energy which would allow it somehow to grow. It would be weird if he is still so happy if his goal is now impossible to achieve.

Though I could see Madara himself retreating after kicking the Alliance asses to make preparations to use SM to make the Shinju flower to keep growing.

If he managed to control Hashi somehow then Naruto and Sasuke could both go through training so that they can take out their ultimate benchmarks and prove that they are now the strongest ever...before their own fated showdown.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara's all "fuck yeah, bitches! Imma kill you all and initiate Infinite Tsukiyomi!"

Then a rock falls on him, killing him. Volume ends. We move on to the next arc.

No, but seriously, Madara reveals just why he wanted to be revived, because there has to be a reason why he thinks it's a good idea to stop being an immortal zombie with infinite stamina while completely surrounded by the enemy with the biju loose. Maybe it has something to do with Obito being so close to death (the Sage did decide to seal the Shinju's body away in his final days for some reason).


----------



## Xeros (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara uses Rinne tensei on Hashirama


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 27, 2013)

there's probably going to be many ppl who rue the day they ever wanted to be part of this war like the original 4th Div 

Make it happen Kishimoto


----------



## Sin3dd (Nov 27, 2013)

Obito will die?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 27, 2013)

I just don't see Kishi making Madara the Juubi Jin; it would be redundant.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Nov 27, 2013)

One-Hundred Chibaku Tenseis


----------



## Mofo (Nov 27, 2013)

The guy was speed blitzed by lee. If characters weren't affected by plot induced stupidity Lee or Gai would split him in half with a kick as soon as he  turned mortal. 
What a pathetic character strength wise.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 27, 2013)

Mofo said:


> The guy was speed blitzed by lee. If characters weren't affected by plot induced stupidity Lee or Gai would split him in half with a kick as soon as he  turned mortal.
> What a pathetic character strength wise.


way to completely disregard the fact that he was attached to the juubi when that happened. Typical moron statement


----------



## Mofo (Nov 27, 2013)

He didn't even react to the kick, couldn't see it coming  Juubi or not.
Typical moron.
If it weren't for Edo Tensei, Madara wouldn't have lived past dat Clone, manga canon.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 27, 2013)

Mofo said:


> He didn't even react to the kick, couldn't see it coming  Juubi or not.
> Typical moron.
> If it weren't for Edo Tensei, Madara wouldn't have lived past dat Clone, manga canon.



Manga canon; Rock Lee > Edo Madara


----------



## Gortef (Nov 27, 2013)

- Madara celebrates. This will take at least half of the chapter.
- Several Alliance members are in shock. A couple of pages.
- But Obito will cast the mass Rinne Tensei anyway with his last breath and leaves the scene with a smile on his face.
- Chapter End


----------



## NW (Nov 27, 2013)

Madara gets hyped up as the final threat of this war and does villainous shit to make Naruto hate him and to build up tension between the two.

Obito changes his mind on what would be an "easy way out" and trolls death since he has strong life force from the Gedou Mazou. The chapter-ender (and volume-ender) is Obito and Kakashi teaming up once again.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 27, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I just don't see Kishi making Madara the Juubi Jin; it would be redundant.



people "didn't see" madara become alive, because "he was revived as an edo for a reason! and reviving him again wouldnt make sense, wasted move" blah blah

madara will become jinchuriki as redundant as u may see it


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 27, 2013)

Title-Zetsu > You
Madara: Alright time to troll you al-?!
*Black Zetsu takes over Madara*
White Zetsu: JUST KIDDING!!!
Madara: Wait what?
White Zetsu: Lolz, you thought we would help you, man we don't shit, we do what we want. 
Black Zetsu: What I made Obito do was something too complicated for anyone to understand but basically I'm controlling you now. 
White Zetsu: And I've always been in control of Obito.
Spiral Zetsu: That's not all!
*Spiral Zetsu appears on top of Juubi*
Madara: Oh shit!
Obito: Spiral Zetsu...you...you're alive.
Spiral Zetsu: DUH! I faked my death to watch you cry over it, I know the truth, you went along with all this for me not for Rin.
Obito: Can you blame me...
Spiral Zetsu: No...but I'm still going to troll you and everyone else.
Obito: I understand, I still love you.
Spiral Zetsu: Of course you do, everyone loves me, you're all in my world now.

The end.

That or Madara adds a new layer to this big cake. Things get worse for the alliance. Obito's dieing. Madara makes more crazy faces.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 27, 2013)

Now I join the same boat as CuteJuubi. This chapter does scream that Hagoromo was Uzumaki.

After all, the Gedo Mazo was just a powerful Uzumaki technique which Hagoromo created or used.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 27, 2013)

He's not becoming the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. That would be too redundant and we've already seen it, it's cliche. Obito's exhausted that. 

What he will do is now become one with the Shinju. Given he has a real body he can do this now. Once he does he will become far stronger.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 27, 2013)

Mateush said:


> After all, the Gedo Mazo was just a powerful Uzumaki technique which Hagoromo created or used.



It is? Since when?


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Now I join the same boat as CuteJuubi. This chapter does scream that Hagoromo was Uzumaki.



No, it doesn't it. All of Rikudou's power originated from the Juubi - Gedo's powerful life force doesn't come as a shock.

Not at all news.



Mateush said:


> After all, the Gedo Mazo was just a powerful Uzumaki technique which Hagoromo created or used.



What are you talking about?


----------



## eurytus (Nov 28, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Now I join the same boat as CuteJuubi. This chapter does scream that Hagoromo was Uzumaki.
> 
> After all, the Gedo Mazo was just a powerful Uzumaki technique which Hagoromo created or used.



Hagoromo and his mother's clan is irrelevant, cos their power come from the fruit/juubi, their clan couldn't even win a war before stealing the fruit. What makes Hogoromo So6P isn't his clan, it's the fruit.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 28, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's not becoming the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. That would be too redundant and we've already seen it, it's cliche. Obito's exhausted that.
> 
> What he will do is now become one with the Shinju. Given he has a real body he can do this now. Once he does he will become far stronger.



becoming one with the shinju is the same as becoming the jinchuriki. it has the power of the 9 tailed beasts, it is the final TRUE form of the juubi after all. madara will become even stronger than obito


----------



## Njaa (Nov 28, 2013)

Madara will make his move, and maybe some interaction between him and Sasuke.

A more long term prediciton is Madara taking over the edo-kages with the black rods, as it is the good guy to bad guy ratio is even worse than before. Naruto,Sasuke, Kakashi, Guy, all the shinobi alliance, the gokages plus all the bijuus now to one single Madara. There must be some way to tip the balance and make it more even, or Madara will turn out to be even more OP than Juubito.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Nov 28, 2013)

i think madara had a good reason for wanted to being revived with a real body and he must have a plan, i mean at now, the signs stands really bad to mads

edit//
and i remembered now, than madara first tried to resurrect himself, the hokages etc was like "fearing" the idea of him getting resurrected.

here


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2013)

I think that there is really something about living Uchihas with EMS/PS that we dont know yet, dont forget the whole "secret of uchiha bodies" thing, and Kabuto wanting Sasuke even having edo Mads in hands

We have yet to see the true power of the Uchiha, i bet Izanagi is involved


----------



## Dominus (Nov 29, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Now I join the same boat as CuteJuubi. This chapter does scream that Hagoromo was Uzumaki.
> 
> After all, the Gedo Mazo was just a powerful Uzumaki technique which Hagoromo created or used.



Hagoromo separated the Juubi's chakra from its body and sealed its body inside the moon. Gedou Mazou is the empty shell of the Juubi, not a technique.


----------



## NW (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Mateush is being sarcastic. 

On another note, I think Madara is mostly Sasuke's villain. Too much pointing to it.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *He's not becoming the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki.* That would be too redundant and we've already seen it, it's cliche. Obito's exhausted that.
> 
> *What he will do is now become one with the Shinju.* Given he has a real body he can do this now. Once he does he will become far stronger.


Isn't that the same thing?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 29, 2013)

I think madara will use the rods, the rinnegan and black zetsu to control hashirama.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 29, 2013)

i predict someone will end up doing and/or saying something dumb enough to give Madara a reason to go Training Mode on them; before or after Madara explains why he's a bigger threat alive than undead. I could be wrong but i don't foresee him expressing a desire to become a jinchuriki.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 29, 2013)

Some battle exposition to show why a breathing Madara is stronger than his Edo self. He gives troubles to the good guys and starts to channel his chakra or uses the rods he implanted on Hashirama (weird how many appeared on him at first but later they seem to dissapear but his panting must be indicate that he's been stabbed by them) to start gaining his Sage Mode.

Meanwhile I think we'll get a closure between Obito and Black Zetsu. Something has to happen now that he's also in the battlefield and I doubt he is gonna die. And see if the Gedou Mazou's life force continues to protect Obito even after doing Rinne Tensei.



bearzerger said:


> Madara will kick collective alliance butt and the alliance will be forced to fallback and regroup as GI Joe would put it. Naruto will be in need of a power up, but Minato isn't quite free yet to give him the remaining half of the Kyuubi. Obito will be slowly dying and he will tell Minato and Kakashi the only way for the alliance to stand against Madara: For him to revive the jinchuuriki who will become hosts to the bijuu once again, because only with hosts do the bijuu have any protection from Madara.
> 
> In short: Madara ownz, but Obito has a plan



Interesting prediction.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 30, 2013)

Madara rapeing the alliance , uses tricks to somehow become juubi jin, the alliance is surprised, shitbito and other shit characters could also appear...


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 30, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I'm pretty sure Mateush is being sarcastic.
> 
> On another note, I think Madara is mostly Sasuke's villain. Too much pointing to it.
> 
> Isn't that the same thing?


well, considering that the tree remains, i guess he means that it wont include the bijuus


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 30, 2013)

Madara summons Edo tensei. Obito gives Sasuke a gift before he heads off into battle.

Also we will find out That Hogoromo after he split the bijuu had more kids. That went on and came to become the Hogoromo Clan. And gained the ability to passively absorb natural energy


----------



## Revolution (Nov 30, 2013)

Madara doesn't start fighting in this chapter till the last few pages due to it being the last chapter of a volume.  Obito is still alive.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 1, 2013)

Chapter 657: Rebirth
Madara stands commandingly once again, now that he was fully reborn. Obito is coughing up blood and the light is fading from his eyes, for a second he could see...Rin floating above him as the last of his life force fades away. Black Zetsu in a final insult then takes his body and uses it as his _own_ battle armor so he could join the battle with his master.

Hiruzen and Tobirama land near Hashirama who can barely move due to the chakra disruption blades in his back. "Brother!" Tobirama tried to get one out by his hand is blown off by the strong chakra from Madara flowing into it. _What sort of weapon are these?_

"The...regeneration doesn't work with these in me," Hashirama said, panting. "They zap my chakra and Madara forces his into my system..."

Madara smirked and did a seal...and he created a new fan with his Yin-Yang mastery. "Perfect, a new weapon for a _new age_..." he starts as Sasuke lands by Naruto, Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan still active. "That new Uchiha presence...you must have been my student's student."

"If anyone is going to start a new age, its _me_," Sasuke's eye starts bleeding and he creates a blast of Amaterasu. "Naruto, I'll hold this guy off. Get into that other form and free Hashirama from those stakes."

"Shinra Tensei," Madara said, almost boredly and the black flames were dispersed and Madara's Rinnegan darts to the left and he blocks Sasuke's Shunshin slash. "Lets see how you dance then, boy."

Naruto jumped over to Hashirama as Madara and Sasuke began dueling. "I've got experience with these things, Nagato did the same thing to me when I fought him."

Combining his Chakra Mode with Sage Mode, Naruto grabbed two spikes and then the others with chakra arms. "Gotta get them out all at once!"

Susano'o formed around Sasuke and Madara and their swords clashed and sent a shockwave around. There were cracks in Sasuke's blades however and he was sent flying back by Madara's superior force. Recovering quickly Sasuke fully formed his Complete Susano'o and charged up a Susano'o Kagatsuchi and fired it from his crossbow. Madara forms his own Complete Susano'o, grabs the Enton arrow and crushed them before tossing a dozen Yasaka Magatama at Sasuke. 

Sasuke expanded his Susano'o's crossbow into a shield and blocked but each Magatama made cracks as he landed. _He's incredibly powerful...was he holding back against..._

Just as he completed that thought Madara attacked with a Jokai Kotan which wrapped itself around Sasuke's Susano'o and smashed it to the ground. Before Sasuke could recieve another blow a Katon + Suiton combo from Hiruzen and Tobirama hit Madara's Susano'o dead on but barely a scratch was inflicted on his Susano'o. 

"Tobirama..." Madara said with a smirk. "I'll have the pleasure of killing you..."

Tobirama wisely put a tag on Sasuke when he recovered and Sasuke now stood with the Nidaime and Sandaime Hokage's. "You need to use Perfect Susano'o again to even stand a chance against Madara, Sasuke. He isn't even using his full power."

"Got it," Sasuke's Eternal Mangekyo glinted as he wiped the blood off his lip.

All the while, Naruto is struggling to remove the Chakra Disruption Blades from Hashirama.

_To be continued..._

Chapter 658: Fall of the Hokages
Madara, Hiruzen, Tobirama, and Sasuke all face off at the same time. Madara was grinning widely as he eagerly fought all four at the exact same time. Hiruzen was forced to leap away and tossed, then cloned, a nearly a thousand giant Fuma Shuriken and Madara deflected them all with his Susano'o. Sasuke then shot out black fireballs at Madara who dropped his Susano'o and then _absorbed_ the black flames with Preta Path. Tobirama summoned his blade and used a clone to mark the ground behind Madara.

"Hiriashingiri!" Tobirama yelled and he teleported, trying to use the exact same move he used to kill Izuna.

Madara's smirk faded slightly as he then sensed...his Rinnegan predicted and he avoided Tobirama's Hiraishin slash. Spinning he then cut the Hokage in half diagonally and kicked his body away. 

"Some nerve using the same technique you used to kill my brother," Madara said as Tobirama managed to attach some tags to his body.

"Not done yet," Tobirama uttered as he knew his body would regenerate if completely destroyed. "Goju Kibafuda!"

The infinite explosions rocked the area as Tobirama, and the tags detonated with a massive amount of force. Tobirama finished regenerating and appeared with Hiruzen and Sasuke...but as the smoke cleared Madara was still there, not even scratched and surrounded by his Susano'o in its Complete form.

"You're no match for me, Tobirama," Madara lifted his hand. "Bansho Tenin."

Tobirama to his sheer surprised was then yanked right to Madara's hand. "What are..." suddenly he felt paralyzed.

"Human Path," Madara uttered and with one swift movement he removed Tobirama's soul and his Edo Tensei body fell apart. "I enjoyed that a bit too much. No matter...one down, two to go. Then I'll either fight Hashirama again or that Naruto boy."

"What...what was that technique?!" Hiruzen demanded and Naruto crossed his fingers while trying to free Hashirama from Madara's control, creating a clone to back them up.

"Human Path, its one of the Rinnegan abilities...it removes the soul from the victim after paralyzing them and reading their mind's," Naruto's clone said, in Sage Mode.

Madara then charged at both Sasuke and Naruto's clone but Hiruzen pushed them out of the way and slammed his staff right into Madara's side. Madara let himself skid back before completing some seals.

"Katon: Goka Meyakku!" With that he blew out a massive stream of flame...and Hiruzen countered with his own.

"I was known as the professor, I will not..." before he could finish Madara jumped through the flames, grabbed Hiruzen by the throat before he could finish.

"Human Path," and with that...Hiruzen's own soul was yanked out as his Edo Tensei body crumbled to dust.

"A clone and the Uchiha upstart...I'm off to a good start," Madara said with a smirk. "Soon...I'll truly start crushing skulls."

_To be continued..._


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 1, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Some battle exposition to show why a breathing Madara is stronger than his Edo self. He gives troubles to the good guys and starts to channel his chakra or uses the rods he implanted on Hashirama (weird how many appeared on him at first but later they seem to dissapear but his panting must be indicate that he's been stabbed by them) to start gaining his Sage Mode.
> 
> Meanwhile I think we'll get a closure between Obito and Black Zetsu. Something has to happen now that he's also in the battlefield and I doubt he is gonna die. And see if the Gedou Mazou's life force continues to protect Obito even after doing Rinne Tensei.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Obito is going to die after all and I'd say it's likely he will die doing something useful. Other than bringing the edo hokages back to life bringing back the jinchuuriki so they can link again with their bijuu is probably the only thing which would be useful in this situation.


As for your own, I agree the rods are certainly going to get into play and they might be what will allow Madara to defeat Hashirama. Hashirama needs to disappear from the battlefield to make things more equal. Even with Madara's power up he's almost as powerful and with him the balance is tipped far too much in Naruto's and the alliance's favor


----------



## Weapon (Dec 1, 2013)

Talking, and then Madara will start fighting / release potential trump card (if still there)


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 1, 2013)

Madara reveals he's planning to do something mind blowing. 

Reaction faces.

Plan to stop him.

Plan fails.

Madara does something mind blowing.

Reaction faces.

End chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 1, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Thanks, Obito is going to die after all and I'd say it's likely he will die doing something useful. Other than bringing the edo hokages back to life bringing back the jinchuuriki so they can link again with their bijuu is probably the only thing which would be useful in this situation.
> 
> 
> As for your own, I agree the rods are certainly going to get into play and they might be what will allow Madara to defeat Hashirama. Hashirama needs to disappear from the battlefield to make things more equal. Even with Madara's power up he's almost as powerful and with him the balance is tipped far too much in Naruto's and the alliance's favor



The gedou mazo, shinjuu, the bijuus

madara will make use of those to balance the situation


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 1, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's not becoming the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. That would be too redundant and we've already seen it, it's cliche. Obito's exhausted that.
> 
> What he will do is now become one with the Shinju. Given he has a real body he can do this now. Once he does he will become far stronger.



1-Top I kind of agree. 

2- Bottom part  WTF is a shinju? how can a fusion with Shinju would be stronger than the jubi, creator of everything?

3- He will  become the jubi and do waht ever he wants to.


----------



## lain2501 (Dec 1, 2013)

Madara goes on a rampage killing fodders and 2 or 3 named characters, he neutralizes the alliance and is about to absorb the Bijuus when Naruto realizes that Obito is the only one that is still able to do something because he still holds the gedo mazou inside him and Madara is about to kill him to retrieve it, he decides to give him his remaining chakra.

Madara seeing this attempts to kill Obito revealing at the same time the truth behind Rin's death and his role in it. He promises eternal nightmare for Obito inside the Tsuki No me.

Rin appears in Obito's mind.

"I want to see the real Obito"

Sharingan activates.

Probably 10 chapters before it happens though


----------



## Faustus (Dec 1, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Thanks, Obito is going to die after all and I'd say it's likely he will die doing something useful. Other than bringing the edo hokages back to life bringing back the jinchuuriki so they can link again with their bijuu is probably the only thing which would be useful in this situation.



Please, this^ This is actually the only thing Obito could do in is condition (I mean, it wouldn't ruin logic too much and would actually add to the plot).

Or at least he will revive Minato, giving back his arm, of course.

 Besides, he can unseal Samui and Atsui, though no one really cares about them


----------



## Shattering (Dec 1, 2013)

I bet the first thing he is going to do is a massive Shinra Tensei that will blow away even the bijuus and stomp Gaara/Susaku sand attack.

Then he will get to Naruto or Hashirama and drain the shit our of one of them, probably Hashirama, since his other version will step into the action soon or later.


----------



## copydog123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's not becoming the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. That would be too redundant and we've already seen it, it's cliche. Obito's exhausted that.
> 
> What he will do is now become one with the Shinju. Given he has a real body he can do this now. Once he does he will become far stronger.




After seeing the juubito borefest (only stage 1 juubi was interesting), I am not that thrilled with another one. 


but on the other hand, I wouldn't bank on kishi not going for redundancy. he did many times in the past.  The character tobi being a shinging example of redundancy.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 1, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Thanks, Obito is going to die after all and I'd say it's likely he will die doing something useful. Other than bringing the edo hokages back to life bringing back the jinchuuriki so they can link again with their bijuu is probably the only thing which would be useful in this situation.
> 
> 
> As for your own, I agree the rods are certainly going to get into play and they might be what will allow Madara to defeat Hashirama. Hashirama needs to disappear from the battlefield to make things more equal. Even with Madara's power up he's almost as powerful and with him the balance is tipped far too much in Naruto's and the alliance's favor



Not so sure about this. Kishi only has_ one_ jinn other than Naruto on the Alliance and he can't even acknowledge his existence (KB was reduced to the same level of usefulness as a nameless fodder Alliance member). Adding six more to the mix probably won't do any good.

So it would be useful, but the chances of it being pulled off well are remarkably low.

As for Hashirama, I still think Madara might control him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 2, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 1-Top I kind of agree.
> 
> 2- Bottom part  WTF is a shinju? how can a fusion with Shinju would be stronger than the jubi, creator of everything?
> 
> 3- He will  become the jubi and do waht ever he wants to.



The God Tree. I can see him fusing with it potentially is what I'm saying. If not that he can control it and then we will see what happens from that.





Fusion said:


> I'm pretty sure Mateush is being sarcastic.
> 
> On another note, I think Madara is mostly Sasuke's villain. Too much pointing to it.
> 
> Isn't that the same thing?



Not really. What I mean "become one" I don't mean becoming the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. I mean manipulating the tree after "fusing" with it persay. We know he has Hashirama's powers and we still don't know how. I can see him doing the same thing with the tree omitting the Jyuubi Jinchuuiki portion. 





copydog123 said:


> After seeing the juubito borefest (only stage 1 juubi was interesting), I am not that thrilled with another one.
> 
> 
> but on the other hand, I wouldn't bank on kishi not going for redundancy. he did many times in the past.  The character tobi being a shinging example of redundancy.



I'm exhausted with the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki thing. Obito did well with it but it's done to death. I mean I'm just really sick of the whole thing. I'd rather he spends time on the tree instead.


----------



## auem (Dec 2, 2013)

i wish Obito would RT Minato with his dying breath....


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2013)

auem said:


> i wish Obito would RT Minato with his dying breath....



the more panels minato get, the more he gets trolled.


I dont him beinh alive again but as long as tsunade is dead for him to be hokage. he had a short term and did jack shit. tsuandes time is up.


----------



## auem (Dec 2, 2013)

Addy said:


> the more panels minato get, the more he gets trolled.
> 
> 
> I dont him beinh alive again but as long as tsunade is dead for him to be hokage. he had a short term and did jack shit. tsuandes time is up.



my logic is Obito won't die without doing at least one good thing...after showing his remorse,it seems unfair to die without doing something...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 2, 2013)

auem said:


> my logic is Obito won't die without doing at least one good thing...after showing his remorse,it seems unfair to die without doing something...



i hope that doesnt happen his character is already shit.... it could go even lower.... but people already see how shitbito ruined the manga

the sales even droped huge  naruto top 5 

 Its better for him to just die fast and let madara do some crazy shit... him doing a good deed would rin the manga even more


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 2, 2013)

The One Tails is about to embarrass Madara. How amusing.


----------



## Klue (Dec 2, 2013)

Madara rips out the Gedo Mazou, seals all of the Tailed Beast - including Bee & Yang Kurama.  Naruto rewinds chakra-pulling-TNJ.

NF enters a state of rage.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 2, 2013)

Hahahaha!

But anyway...
I hope to God the Bijuu are the frontline fighters next chapter.
All my dreams have been coming through. So I hope the momentum keeps going.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 2, 2013)

The Bijuu are fodder now to Madara. They were fodder to Hashi, they are fodder to Madara.


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2013)

3 chapters remain until the end of the year, right?

so i think some talk. some more talk. one or two jutsus. MEP.

oh and another one dies with a paring moment.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 2, 2013)

i already lost the hope, that some more fodders will die.
why kishi why ???!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 2, 2013)

Chances of MEP succeeding are so slim but I can hope.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 2, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> The gedou mazo, shinjuu, the bijuus
> 
> madara will make use of those to balance the situation



The bijuu won't get enslaved again. Not so quickly after they've finally been freed, Kishi's writing isn't that bad.



Faustus said:


> Please, this^ This is actually the only thing Obito could do in is condition (I mean, it wouldn't ruin logic too much and would actually add to the plot).
> 
> Or at least he will revive Minato, giving back his arm, of course.



Please not, I couldn't stand the annoying behaviour of the Minato fanboys.



> Besides, he can unseal Samui and Atsui, though no one really cares about them



I don't know about that, if he were to unseal just Samui's boobs I'd say he would get overwhelming support across the various fandoms.



PikaCheeka said:


> Not so sure about this. Kishi only has_ one_ jinn other than Naruto on the Alliance and he can't even acknowledge his existence (KB was reduced to the same level of usefulness as a nameless fodder Alliance member). Adding six more to the mix probably won't do any good.
> 
> So it would be useful, but the chances of it being pulled off well are remarkably low.
> 
> As for Hashirama, I still think Madara might control him.



B's minor role was to a large part due to the large cast which kept hogging the limelight. Naruto is a given as the protagonist, Sasuke is just as bad an attention whore and then there were the various hokages we had never seen in action and thus were pretty much doing everything Naruto and Sasuke couldn't do. If Madara can get rid of Hashirama and those two Hiraishin spammers there should be plenty of panel time open for the bijuu and jinchuuriki. Especially if Sasuke switches sides at some point as most of us expect and if Naruto is down for a bit while he receives yet another power up- also something most expect.

And if as you say Hashirama is controlled by Madara then that would be all the more reason for the bijuu to have a major role, because Hashirama and Madara together are so far beyond the entire alliance sans bijuu it isn't even funny.



Waffle said:


> The Bijuu are fodder now to Madara. They were fodder to Hashi, they are fodder to Madara.



That's why I said Obito would bring back the jinchuuriki. Only a host can protect a bijuu from simple sharingan genjutsu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 2, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> B's minor role was to a large part due to the large cast which kept hogging the limelight. Naruto is a given as the protagonist, Sasuke is just as bad an attention whore and then there were the various hokages we had never seen in action and thus were pretty much doing everything Naruto and Sasuke couldn't do. If Madara can get rid of Hashirama and those two Hiraishin spammers there should be plenty of panel time open for the bijuu and jinchuuriki. Especially if Sasuke switches sides at some point as most of us expect and if Naruto is down for a bit while he receives yet another power up- also something most expect.
> 
> And if as you say Hashirama is controlled by Madara then that would be all the more reason for the bijuu to have a major role, because Hashirama and Madara together are so far beyond the entire alliance sans bijuu it isn't even funny.



The other problem with bringing the jinns back is that they are all more or less...ah, props? No characterization for them, and it's pretty poor writing to focus on a bunch of new characters now. At least with the Hokages, we had met all of them before and knew them.

Don't get me wrong. I know the Alliance is fodder against Madara, and a Madara/Hashirama teamup is a death sentence. But I have a feeling this will be another battle where Naruto and Sasuke just jump ahead of everyone by massive leaps again. Yea, awkward writing again, but it's Kishi-style.


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chances of MEP succeeding are so slim but I can hope.



it will happen at the end of this year as a cliff hanger which i predicted 6 months ago. 

however, it wont last for long. like two chapters max :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 2, 2013)

Addy said:


> it will happen at the end of this year as a cliff hanger which i predicted 6 months ago.
> 
> however, it wont last for long. like two chapters max :/



i would rather not... i mean we have road to ninja nothing to add here....

i mean what could be so good to see in this moon eye plan that madara will use ?


----------



## eurytus (Dec 2, 2013)

as if we don't have enough fodders to waste panels, not we have the bijuus as well >.>


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 2, 2013)

eurytus said:


> as if we don't have enough fodders to waste panels, not we have the bijuus as well >.>



bijuu's are the spot light cuz they are needed

kurama for the whole alliance and eight tails to help, others where on the side of the villains
we have bijuu's important for over a year.... 

but its okay to cry.... you will love bijuu's when madara will take control over them....


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> bijuu's are the spot light cuz they are needed
> 
> kurama for the whole alliance and eight tails to help, others where on the side of the villains
> we have bijuu's important for over a year....
> ...



friend PAUSE.

Just PAUSE.

Don't get me started man. Just...don't speak such madness ever again.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 2, 2013)

I will not be satisfied with anything less than the Uchiha Clan reappearing and causing havoc


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Don't get me wrong. I know the Alliance is fodder against Madara, and a Madara/Hashirama teamup is a death sentence. But I have a feeling this will be another battle where Naruto and Sasuke just jump ahead of everyone by massive leaps again. Yea, awkward writing again, but it's Kishi-style.



please not 

but what i dont understand is, how madara could be now so strong, that he can fight against all the kages, hokages, bijuus, naruto, sasuke, etc... i mean this would mean that hashirama was at his lifetime at the level of a god. is madara now stronger than juubito or not ? if yes, HOW AND WHY ?
i mean only because he is revived, because of rinnegan and maybe senjutsu ? come on this is bullshit. he would need one more powerup for this. and what is about the prediction of the so6p that the bijuus will be one days "united together", etc etc....

this all seems just a bit stupid now.

and a last question: there is the place for a naruto vs sasuke fight ?????


----------



## Raventhal (Dec 2, 2013)

Will Madara break into flashback proclaiming how he won etc right be being defeated.


----------



## eurytus (Dec 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> bijuu's are the spot light cuz they are needed
> 
> kurama for the whole alliance and eight tails to help, others where on the side of the villains
> we have bijuu's important for over a year....
> ...



I don't want Madara to control the bijuus, I want him to control the hokages. Bijuus are dull, they all have the same personality, tsundere puppy. They're not characters, they're chakra batteries.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 2, 2013)

eurytus said:


> I don't want Madara to control the bijuus,* I want him to control the hokages*. Bijuus are dull, they all have the same personality, tsundere puppy. They're not characters, they're chakra batteries.



but we all know that is not going to happen , oro maybe but not madara....

bijuu's are funny and have nice personality, no one is born evil.... and they are character's
you see them as batteries but without them nothing in the manga will be the same 




Jak N Blak said:


> friend PAUSE.
> 
> Just PAUSE.
> 
> Don't get me started man. Just...don't speak such madness ever again.



Well they will do something big before that , also they will all end up fuseing in naruto makeing him rikudou level somehow....


----------



## eurytus (Dec 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> but we all know that is not going to happen , oro maybe but not madara....
> 
> bijuu's are funny and have nice personality, no one is born evil.... and they are character's
> you see them as batteries but without them nothing in the manga will be the same



well...Hashirama has rods all over his back...and all edos should be controlled by someone at some point if you ask me, that's what their condition entails, it's wasted potential if Kishi doesn't use it to spice things up. 

The manga would've been better if the bijuus had stayed evil, the same with many other TnJ victims....


----------



## Gabe (Dec 2, 2013)

Madara uses st to blow everyone away then he uses robot pain ability to equip his susano

Madara then has black zetsu merge with hashirama and add more rods to him to override et and control him. Then we have a epic fight


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chances of MEP succeeding are so slim but I can hope.


honestly, i prefer a plotwist where mads was trolling


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Dec 2, 2013)

eurytus said:


> well..*.Hashirama has rods all over his back*...and all edos should be controlled by someone at some point if you ask me, that's what their condition entails, it's wasted potential if Kishi doesn't use it to spice things up.
> 
> The manga would've been better if the bijuus had stayed evil, the same with many other TnJ victims....



Um... I'm not saying your wrong or any thing but on page 11 when we saw Hashirama again after Naruto attack. Those where all gone. currently by his side . Unless what I think is his hair are really the rods.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 2, 2013)

what if obito casted Mugen Tsukuyomi on madara and all this what is now happening is just happening in his head ? his revival, his victory over hashirama etc ?!



Jeαnne said:


> honestly, i prefer a plotwist where mads was trolling



at what kind of plot twist do you think ?


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Dec 2, 2013)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Um... I'm not saying your wrong or any thing but on page 11 when we saw Hashirama again after Naruto attack. Those where all gone. currently by his side . Unless what I think is his hair are really the rods.



look at page 19, there they are back. i just think it was a bad drawing...


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 2, 2013)

BeyondTwoSouls said:


> look at page 19, there they are back. i just think it was a bad drawing...



I just noticed that too.

When combined with the fact Orochimaru has no control over him (in which case he might have been able to cancel the contract and send Hashi back, thereby rendering him useless to Madara), I think it's pretty likely that we'll have Naruto and Sasuke vs Hashi and Madara.

My long term prediction? Naruto  fighting Hashirama, intersped with flashbacks ans a double page panel of him ripping through Hashirama with the words, "I will surpass all Hokages!". I guarantee it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 2, 2013)

Hashi and Mads vs. Naruto and Sasuke.

It's coming as predicted.


----------



## navy (Dec 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashi and Mads vs. Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> It's coming as predicted.


Way too many characters still alive for that though.


----------



## Jad (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm hoping that Madara can use Edo Tensei to summon some really powerful characters maybe to fight for him. I'm talking extremely powerful. I don't remember an Edo reviving another Edo, so maybe that was what held him back. 

However, if I see, and I swear, if I see Madara summon clones in this manga that LOVES clones, I'm going to shake my fist so hard in disappointment.

Enough is ENOUGH! I have had it with these motherfucking clones in this motherfucking manga.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 2, 2013)

a lot of major characters HAVE TO GET WIPED OUT. there are wayy to many characters for kishi to focus on. he cant manage it

madara, please slaughter


----------



## Hiiro (Dec 2, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> a lot of major characters HAVE TO GET WIPED OUT. there are wayy to many characters for kishi to focus on. he cant manage it
> 
> madara, please slaughter



If this does not happen I'm going to take my grandmother out to a nice meal at IHOP and make her pay. Don't test me KishiMotorola.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Dec 2, 2013)

I hope Madara finds a way to keep the alliance busy or isolate himself with Sasuke, Naruto, and Hashirama. We need that old vs new fight.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 2, 2013)

At least we know that the Gokage will fall, some of the Rookies will die except Shika and Kakashi MAY die.


----------



## RBL (Dec 2, 2013)

i predict Gai going eight gates  the next chapter


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 2, 2013)

Madara & Hashirama vs Alliance...

Madara would need to coat Budha with Perfect Susanoo
Give it 1000 Swords
And two laser beam guns in its primary arms thanks to Asura
And allow them to use Rinnegan techniques with the construct
For them to be a threat.
(And for Hashi to bring 100% Katsuya. LOL)

But at the end...they just Kamui snipped. The Alliance is 100% protect by Minato & Naruto being capable of mass teleportation too so don't expect serious deaths.


----------



## auem (Dec 2, 2013)

Jad said:


> *I'm hoping that Madara can use Edo Tensei to summon some really powerful characters maybe to fight for him. *I'm talking extremely powerful. I don't remember an Edo reviving another Edo, so maybe that was what held him back.
> 
> However, if I see, and I swear, if I see Madara summon clones in this manga that LOVES clones, I'm going to shake my fist so hard in disappointment.
> 
> Enough is ENOUGH! I have had it with these motherfucking clones in this motherfucking manga.


Tobirama has better chance to summon some strong edos....may be Izuna..it is his jutsu after all...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 3, 2013)

navy said:


> Way too many characters still alive for that though.



So kill them off.



Jad said:


> I'm hoping that Madara can use Edo Tensei to summon some really powerful characters maybe to fight for him. I'm talking extremely powerful. I don't remember an Edo reviving another Edo, so maybe that was what held him back.



Who could he possibly bring back though? Other than his brother, all of the powerful characters from the past have been rezzed (I guess you could argue Sarutobi Sasuke, who Madara probably knew personally given the timeline, but that's it). ET isn't his style anyway.


----------



## SenjuDNA (Dec 3, 2013)

Waffle said:


> *At least we know that the Gokage will fall*, some of the Rookies will die except Shika and Kakashi MAY die.





Yea right. He tried that before and Tsunade (Oro later to restore her chakra) shat all over it. She was even split in half. The only way for that to happen if Madara has another stroke of genius and decides to take out both Tsunade _and_ Sakura. And the former is only going to be possible if he removes all the people who'll stand in front of her, her grandfather being the big one. 

There's also the fact they represent Hashirama's dream, so that's another negative.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 3, 2013)

SenjuDNA said:


> Yea right. He tried that before and Tsunade (Oro later to restore her chakra) shat all over it. She was even split in half. The only way for that to happen if Madara has another stroke of genius and decides to take out both Tsunade _and_ Sakura. And the former is only going to be possible if he removes all the people who'll stand in front of her, her grandfather being the big one.
> 
> There's also the fact they represent Hashirama's dream, so that's another negative.



Eh, Karin was the one who really saved Tsunade the first time. Maybe Madara will do everyone a favor and knock her off the field.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 3, 2013)

Tsunade's healing can only get more ridiculous at this point, so incapacitating her or just generally fucking shit up like a boss can go a long way. That said if Kishi really wanted to kill one or more of the Gokage, then Mei and Raikage, and Onoki, imo, are the candidates. Espeically Mei; least developed and relevant of the Gokage. 

I also see Obito doing something to help the alliance out.


----------



## navy (Dec 3, 2013)

Kishi would have let them die if he would just later kill them again...


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i would rather not... i mean we have road to ninja nothing to add here....
> 
> i mean what could be so good to see in this moon eye plan that madara will use ?



moon eye plan is already shit but I wanot to see rtn sasuhina moment


----------



## Revolution (Dec 3, 2013)

Why doesn't Sasuke just Amaterass Madara?  Even if it somehow doesn't work, would look stupid to not attempt


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Why doesn't Sasuke just Amaterass Madara?  Even if it somehow doesn't work, would look stupid to not attempt



sarah did you forget... preta path , shinra tensei.... 



Addy said:


> moon eye plan is already shit but I wanot to see rtn *sasuhina *moment



 how ? what ?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't wait for how Maddy will give quality fights finally. 

Now, start slaughtering the fodders !


----------



## Harbour (Dec 3, 2013)

When someone says something like this, i automatically start to imagine what will happen if Madara continue to do boring shit. KT will turn to hell.


----------



## zuul (Dec 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> sarah did you forget... preta path , shinra tensei....
> 
> how ? what ?


RTN Sasuke and RTN Hinata are totally OTP.
How can't you not ship them ?



Maddy is making me excited about the next chapter again.

Madara.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 3, 2013)

It'll be a shit chapter


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 3, 2013)

I think it'd be rather awesome if Madara were to kill off people helping Naruto. Starting with Kakashi, Sasuke and the kages. And then ending with girls, for maximum impact.
[sp]This isn't going to happen.[/sp]


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2013)

Kishi had to make Hashirama being stabbed by a shitload of black rods, didnt he?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 3, 2013)

^
But strangely they disappeared in the next panels..how so?
Maybe some drawing error...mmm...


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2013)

I wonder if Madara resurrected Harashima too, seeing as he was connected to the chakra receivers. It would give him to the opportunity to take more of Harashima's meat, right before killing him for good.

Saying that I wouldn't be surprised if Madara gets fucked up in the upcoming chapter. It can go one of two ways, either he runs a train through the alliance until Naruto gets another power up, or the alliance shows their might by brutalising him in a manner similar to the first stage Juubi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 3, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> ^
> But strangely they disappeared in the next panels..how so?
> Maybe some drawing error...mmm...



They are back on page 19.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2013)

MadaHashi vs SasuNaru, you know its coming


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah,you're right Seraphiel.Thanks.
So what I wrote is right then,it was a drawing error after all...
Well at this point I suppose that Hashirama and Madara vs Naruto and company is a huge possibility or Madara will use those rods for something else...


----------



## zuul (Dec 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> MadaHashi vs SasuNaru, you know its coming



You mean MadaSasu and HashiNaru. Right ?


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 3, 2013)

Totally ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) moment: when Gaara and Ichibi had a chat. It's fucking obvious Gaara will help Naruto as a thanks for pt2 arc #1.

WELL FUCK YOU KISHI\\\

I HAVE A FULL BOTTLE OF WINE INSIDE OF ME\

IM DRUNK

AND WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS

FUCKK KISHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!!!!!!!!



Gaara and NAruto beat Madara. FUCKING LAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

madara kill naruto and gaara AWESEOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

I just want some oro or suigetsu awesomeness


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I can't wait for how Maddy will give quality fights finally.
> 
> Now, start slaughtering the fodders !



v1 juubito was the last really cool fighting imo. it wasnt that long ago. v2 juubito had some cool moments but it was primarily ruined due to kishi skipping so much of the fight and dat wierd decision to have naruto and sasuke just break juubito's sword.

i want another fight like we got in the 590's. i mean, i havnt disliked much of the juubi stuff, but its like cool action occasionaly instead of cool FIGHTS.

madara vs hashi in the flashback was epic as well.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 3, 2013)

zuul said:


> RTN Sasuke and RTN Hinata are totally OTP.
> How can't you not ship them ?
> 
> 
> ...



i would swim the ocean then take that ship.... 

madara is boss 



Glutamminajr said:


> ^
> But strangely they disappeared in the next panels..how so?
> Maybe some drawing error...mmm...



page 19 left panel you see hashirama with atleast 2 chakra rods in him  zoom in if you dont see it !



UchihaSage said:


> Totally ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) moment: when Gaara and Ichibi had a chat. It's fucking obvious Gaara will help Naruto as a thanks for pt2 arc #1.
> 
> WELL FUCK YOU KISHI\\\
> 
> ...



go home your drunk  gaara wanted to seal madara but now that is no longer the case



crystalblade13 said:


> *v1 juubito was the last really cool fighting imo.* it wasnt that long ago. *v2 juubito had some cool moments* but it was primarily ruined due to kishi skipping so much of the fight and dat wierd decision to have naruto and sasuke just break juubito's sword.
> 
> i want another fight like we got in the 590's. i mean, i havnt disliked much of the juubi stuff, but its like cool action occasionaly instead of cool FIGHTS.
> 
> madara vs hashi in the flashback was epic as well.



what fight ? all i did see was speach , rin and more tnj.... awfull

you mean 2-3 panel of battle's that didnt bring any tension and was a repeat over and over ?


----------



## MrCatalyst (Dec 3, 2013)

We get a chapter tomorrow, right?


----------



## Harbour (Dec 3, 2013)

I just want Minato to do something cool.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 3, 2013)

MrCatalyst said:


> We get a chapter tomorrow, right?


Yes.


Harbour said:


> I just want Minato to do something cool.



The time for that has passed.


----------



## auem (Dec 3, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> The time for that has passed.



Obito will RT Minato...Kishi was trolling with him purposefully....


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 3, 2013)

auem said:


> Obito will RT Minato...Kishi was trolling with him purposefully....



He would just get killed, he is better off as a ET zombie.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2013)

i think that Minato will do impressive stuff soon, i think that Kishi trolled him with Obito because he is saving him for something


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Minato didnt used that jutsu Spiralling Flash Super Round Dance Howl Participate Formula

Everyone is forgeting this ?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 3, 2013)

minato is fodder. there i said it.



cum in me


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Minato didnt used that jutsu Spiralling Flash Super Round Dance Howl Participate Formula
> 
> Everyone is forgeting this ?



he did use it but obito blocked it :/

however, the reason why everyone is on minato's case is simply because he hasn't been doing anything and is acting like a bitch.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that Minato will do impressive stuff soon, i think that Kishi trolled him with Obito because he is saving him for something



the troll however is way too hard to recover from.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> *he did use it but obito blocked it :/*
> 
> however, the reason why everyone is on minato's case is simply because he hasn't been doing anything and is acting like a bitch.



where ? did we see how the jutsu works ? 

well he saved the alliance twice isnt that enough... ? i just want him to give yin kurama to naruto ! do it kishi !


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> he did use it but obito blocked it :/
> 
> however, the reason why everyone is on minato's case is simply because he hasn't been doing anything and is acting like a bitch.





Addy said:


> the troll however is way too hard to recover from.



no. you are both wrong and are banned from this section. i am goddddd here


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> where ? did we see how the jutsu works ?
> 
> well he saved the alliance twice isnt that enough... ? i just want him to give yin kurama to naruto ! do it kishi !



idk when he did it but it went something like:

1- minato tries the jutsu.
2- obito breaks the kunai.

minato becomes a laughing stock.

no one cares about saving shit ass ninja alliance. fuck, ino is more impressive then him and all she did was become a cellphone carrier


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Waffle said:


> no. you are both wrong and are banned from this section. i am goddddd here


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

the only way for minato to come back is to:

1- pull an itachi with his own izanami like jutsu.
2....... there is no 2


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> idk when he did it but it went something like:
> 
> 1- minato tries the jutsu.
> 2- obito breaks the kunai.
> ...



yeah ino was impressive , i really hated that kcm shit i mean the guy just sealed half of kyuubi in him before his death how on earth he got kcm ? that was BS and it should just be said that minato had the yin kurama and no kcm....

minato was downplayed alot for tobirama but he had his light spot i guess he will have a ligh spot for that jutsu and the yin kurama gift to naruto 



Addy said:


> the only way for minato to come back is to:
> 
> *1- pull an itachi with his own izanami like jutsu.*
> 2....... there is no 2



the jutsu that kishi repeated and was not showned in the manga will be his izanami im preatty sure cuz it was repeated alot of times 

it will appear in the next 5-10 chapters


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> yeah ino was impressive , i really hated that kcm shit i mean the guy just sealed half of kyuubi in him before his death how on earth he got kcm ? that was BS and it should just be said that minato had the yin kurama and no kcm....
> 
> minato was downplayed alot for tobirama but he had his light spot i guess he will have a ligh spot for that jutsu and the yin kurama gift to naruto
> 
> ...



i also think it is his izanami but don't agree it will save him and justify the troll he went through :/

say want you want about izanami and itachi being trolled but it was said from the start of the battle that itachi had a plan. minato is.... he stood there while obito use RT


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> i also think it is his izanami but don't agree it will save him and justify the troll he went through :/
> 
> *say want you want about izanami and itachi being trolled but it was said from the start of the battle that itachi had a plan. minato is.... he stood there while obito use RT *



i was not talking about itachi 

i like itachi and madara and shisui, the rest of uchiha are............... and obito is the worse of them


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i was not talking about itachi
> 
> i like itachi and madara and shisui, the rest of uchiha are............... and obito is the worse of them



i am using itachi as an example. he got trolled. no denying about it but the troll didn't reach the same level as minato.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

well, we will know if minato does something tommorow cause if he baby sits shitbito, the killer of his wife,  i am done


----------



## Ryopus (Dec 3, 2013)

I think Naruto/Sasuke/Minato/Kakashi/Obito vs Madara/Hashirama


----------



## takL (Dec 3, 2013)

my prediction:
minato somewhat saves obito from an instant death using kulamas power.
maddy starts to talk about rikidoh sage's creation of the world and 10b. 

the worst possible prediction: 
sasuke with tobirama appears in the back of maddy out of the blue to kill him off. the war ends here.


----------



## vered (Dec 3, 2013)

one piece is out already i think.
that means Naruto might come in the coming hours.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2013)

vered said:


> one piece is out already i think.
> that means Naruto might come in the coming hours.


the manga or the spoilers?


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

vered said:


> one piece is out already i think.
> that means Naruto might come in the coming hours.



no, one piece always gets out before naruto one day before because something somethign something


----------



## auem (Dec 3, 2013)

OP manga is out because Chinese scan was leaked couple of hours ago...MP simply stole from that...Naruto will come out in usual time(12-14 hours from now)..


----------



## rac585 (Dec 3, 2013)

minato already did a lot. i really hope he is done now that the obito issue is settled.

i predict this chapter will be mostly hashi/madara talk with naruto butting in towards the end with the same usual stuff like "no ur rong i will fite u" and sasuke ignoring everything but kill target.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

auem said:


> OP manga is out because Chinese scan was leaked couple of hours ago...MP simply stole from that...Naruto will come out in usual time(12-14 hours from now)..



yup. pretty much this.

it happened many times before in the past. i am surprised why some members still think it will come out earlier


----------



## Jad (Dec 3, 2013)

auem said:


> OP manga is out because Chinese scan was leaked couple of hours ago...MP simply stole from that...Naruto will come out in usual time(12-14 hours from now)..



Yeah, they are really dedicated to getting One Piece out early this time because of the break they had. Naruto usually comes out in about 14+ hours according to passed experience.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2013)

auem said:


> OP manga is out because Chinese scan was leaked couple of hours ago...MP simply stole from that...Naruto will come out in usual time(12-14 hours from now)..


well there is a chance that there is also a naruto scan too, they just didnt post yet


----------



## auem (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> yup. pretty much this.
> 
> it happened *many times before in the past.* i am surprised why some members still think it will come out earlier


including this,only twice in past 2 years that OP came out before Naruto..


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 3, 2013)

eww hiddlestone


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

auem said:


> including this,only twice in past 2 years that OP came out before Naruto..



you sure? 

i could swear it happened several times


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well there is a chance that there is also a naruto scan too, they just didnt post yet



no, that is matrixZ mentality. bad Loki


----------



## Jad (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, if you guys want to keep an eye out, then the same website that posted the chinese scans for One Piece, may appear for the Naruto section early also. Manga Raw

Also, rare circumstance, the mangabee website also posted scans of Naruto early once, so you can keep an eye out for that also: Sasuke is always in the corner of my mind. Naruto and Sasuke progress as a pair. So when I write about Naruto, I always have to think about Sasuke. They are on opposite sides of the spectrum, like yin and yang.


----------



## auem (Dec 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well there is a chance that there is also a naruto scan too, they just didnt post yet


unlikely...the site posted it has been providing early OP spoiler for last few months...they never give Naruto spoiler...though if you want to keep your eye,here is their link...


----------



## auem (Dec 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> Well, if you guys want to keep an eye out, then the same website that posted the chinese scans for One Piece, may appear for the Naruto section early also. [/B]..........................


their homepage shows all the updates...


----------



## Jad (Dec 3, 2013)

auem said:


> their homepage shows all the updates...



No difference


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 3, 2013)

The OP spoiler provider from China isn't in to Naruto. He always posts the OP spoilers on Monday nights/early Tuesday mornings. Don't expect Naruto until tomorrow.


----------



## takL (Dec 3, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> The OP spoiler provider from China isn't in to Naruto.



thans god.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 3, 2013)

NF has it easy these days. 

I remember the Inane translations. A raw would come out and the scan would come out days later.


----------



## Lunki (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah i remember the tuesday/wednesday spoilers while we got the chapter on fridays, so this is nothing ^^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 3, 2013)

Lunki said:


> yeah i remember the tuesday/wednesday spoilers while we got the chapter on fridays, so this is nothing ^^



Seriously, it's one reason why I'm surprised to see people freak out about a chapter coming in a few hours later. Years ago having a chapter come out on Friday was clockwork. At times it didn't come out until the Monday after that Friday too. 

These days though the chapters come out at a rapid pace.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 3, 2013)

^Well it still takes about week for the next chapter, be it friday to friday or wednesday to wednesday.


Edit: whoa i sparkle!

Edit2: so people don't get misinformed.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 3, 2013)

Closet Pervert said:


> There's one chapter this week and it's the last of the year?



this would make me very sad.


----------



## takL (Dec 3, 2013)

Closet Pervert said:


> it's the last of the year?



nope. the upcoming issue is #2 . #3 and the double issue of #4+5  are to be released within this year. plus #6+7 (lasted for 4th of jan 2014 in jp) is most likely to be leeked around xmas, as usual.


----------



## TRN (Dec 3, 2013)

I hope Minato gives Yin Kuruma to Naruto


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 3, 2013)

One Piece is already out... we shouldn't be impatient I suppose. It's GMT+1 back here anyway, so when I wake up tomorrow, the new chapters will be waiting for me


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 3, 2013)

takL said:


> nope. the upcoming issue is #2 . #3 and the double issue of #4+5  are to be released within this year. plus #6+7 (lasted for 4th of jan 2014 in jp) is most likely to be leeked around xmas, as usual.



So when's the next break between chapters?


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

i expect another year until madara falls down. then another year for orochimaru and then another year for sasuke and then another year for kishimoto since he is the FV of this manga :ignoramus


----------



## takL (Dec 3, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> So when's the next break between chapters?



after the #6+7 issue. the issue #8 will be out on 20/ jan. so after xams u gotta wait till around the 15th of jan.


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 3, 2013)

it would be funny if madara gets killed in the middle of the chapter and those readers go "oooooh i knew it" and only to see him respawn on the next page thanks to unlimited use of izanagi


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Takl.





Addy said:


> i expect another year until madara falls down. then another year for orochimaru and then another year for sasuke and then another year for kishimoto since he is the FV of this manga :ignoramus


Shieeeeeeeet, i can't take this for another 3+ years. I hope it's only exactly 2 years after this year closes tops.


----------



## Obitomo (Dec 3, 2013)

This chapter seems like it would be Dara wank, I don't think Minato would gear up just yet.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Closet Pervert said:


> Thanks Takl.Shieeeeeeeet, i can't take this for another 3+ years. I hope it's only exactly 2 years after this year closes tops.



don't worry!!!!!!!

there is a very high chance we might die before that so keep on hoping


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 3, 2013)

I predict Madara will eat that fruit


----------



## ace_skoot (Dec 3, 2013)

Soooo... bets Sai to be the first to die?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> i expect another year until madara falls down. then another year for orochimaru and then another year for sasuke and then another year for kishimoto since he is the FV of this manga :ignoramus



Nothing to see here. It's  just Addy being delusional again.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Nothing to see here. It's  just Addy being delusional again.



but what happens when my delusions  come true 3 years from now?


----------



## rac585 (Dec 3, 2013)

i think you guys are crazy to think the series will last into 2015. :3


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 3, 2013)

Man if there are several chapters left to see this year, Madara probably won't even play his card yet.





Addy said:


> don't worry!!!!!!!
> 
> there is a very high chance we might die before that so keep on hoping


Good point. Phew i was getting worried.

Eat this Kishi!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> but what happens when my delusions  come true 3 years from now?



I don't think Kishi is that of a retard.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I don't think Kishi is that of a retard.



90 chapter battle............. 90 CHAPTER BATTLE........... what makes you think he wont do it again? :ignoramus



Closet Pervert said:


> Man if there are several chapters left to see this year, Madara probably won't even play his card yet.Good point. Phew i was getting worried.
> 
> Eat this Kishi!



that's the spirit


----------



## Rosi (Dec 3, 2013)

Come on, Kishi, make me cry


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 3, 2013)

No SJ preview this time?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> let me tell you the answer with a life story i do every week.
> 
> everytime i read a shitty naruto chapter, i read a new manga at random just to forget about it. no, i am not joking



I do that by reading Naruto before OP. Don't know how I will survive tomorrow since I already read OP today 

But good method, would rep you but first time in a long time I'm 24h'd


----------



## Harbour (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> let me tell you the answer with a life story i do every week.
> 
> everytime i read a shitty naruto chapter, i read a new manga at random just to forget about it. no, i am not joking



i so missed your Orochimaru avatar.
it was the good time when the manga still wasnt so bad.


----------



## Sete (Dec 3, 2013)

Hopefully Obito will have one last troll!You can do it lad! But i do believe Madara will get a full Revive.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> 90 chapter battle............. 90 CHAPTER BATTLE........... what makes you think he wont do it again? :ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> that's the spirit



I can see it happening honestly. Kishi waste 80 chapters of naruto failing against madara. Madara gets rejuvenated. And Sasuke walks in and end sthe fight in 10 chapters. Completely believable


----------



## stevefarfan (Dec 3, 2013)

In this episode of NarutoBall Z, Madara sexually moans and grunts at the top of his lungs for 20 minutes, everyone gasps in fear, and Hashirama waits patiently for Madara to reach his final form.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Harbour said:


> i so missed your Orochimaru avatar.
> it was the good time when the manga still wasnt so bad.



the manga was tolerable back then. now, i honestly read the manga as a chore and nothing else. i can't even make edits as i used to. not because of oro or itachi not being in the chapter as some might think. it is simply because i can't enjoy the manga. i can't even hate it anymore. at least, with hate, i can be creative as much as enjoyment. i feel nothing towards last chapter for example to the point of skimming ever page until the last page which i only reacted with a  "still not over? :/".


that is why i started reading new manga each week. i realized that that sticking to one manga or two like naruto or bleach one piece is like obito having one light in his life. this is why i ignore any one piece tards. they are just pathetic if they think one piece is the end all, be all of all manga because it is better than naruto......... which isn't that hard to do ever since sasuke joined akatsuki.

manga is a big world. sticking to two titles being shounen, or senin is unfair yourself.

i randomly came across the manga in my sig and i can assure you, it is better than even berserk!!!!!!!! yes, there are manga better than the 25 year old stale senin manga that most people forgot about.

i even read a horror manga called "pupa" which is awesome even if a bit............ incesty 

still better than naruto.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> let me tell you the answer with a life story i do every week.
> 
> everytime i read a shitty naruto chapter, i read a new manga at random just to forget about it. no, i am not joking



Seriously? or are you pullin ma leg?


----------



## hokageyonkou (Dec 3, 2013)

I predict a lot of pointless talking about hope and despair. And friendship and peace of course.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Seriously? or are you pullin ma leg?



no. i randomly select a manga. read it and it is ALWAYS better than naruto


----------



## gaiver (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> no. i randomly select a manga. read it and it is ALWAYS better than naruto



lol i've started as well, not every shit chapter - that would create a lot to read. some of the new ones don't make the cut and i only read like 5 chapters. at this point i just keep following naruto because i fell into it during the chuunin exam and am gonna see it through.

but i'm really hoping for some progression in the next chapter (madara stomps)


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

gaiver said:


> lol i've started as well, not every shit chapter - that would create a lot to read. some of the new ones don't make the cut and i only read like 5 chapters. at this point i just keep following naruto because i fell into it during the chuunin exam and am gonna see it through.



i don't do it every chapter since most chapters are boring. i do it with every shitty chapter. naruto wank chapters. rin wank chapters. and such.... also includes teamwork chapters because fuck that, i don't care about narusasu combo or konoha 11 or whatever fandom they still have as a group.




> but i'm really hoping for some progression in the next chapter (madara stomps)


for me, madara is obito 2.0 at this point. pulls out random trolling, and hyped as FV. but this time, gaara will defeat him.............. gaara  

well, at least now i know THAT I WILL read  a new manga soon


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 3, 2013)

All year...I have been laughed at because of my praise for the Bijuu.

It ends tonight.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

do we all at least agree that the following will happen in the next few chapters:

1- gaara seals madara.
2- fails.
3- MEP.

????????????? 

madara will be trolled by gaara but i think this will happen.


----------



## Abz (Dec 3, 2013)

wonder if the bijuu will fire off their bijuu-dama at madara...only to be absorbed due to his rinnegan power....


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> 90 chapter battle............. 90 CHAPTER BATTLE........... what makes you think he wont do it again? :ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> that's the spirit



Naruto ball z comes next, it will never end just like Dragonball muwhaha!


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Naruto ball z comes next, it will never end just like Dragonball muwhaha!



i think you GT because shippuden is dragon ball z.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 3, 2013)

I think there will be the algorythm:
-Alliance get trolled;
-Madara get trolled;
-Alliance get trolled;
-Madara get trolled;
-Repeat till: "Madara get critical troll"
after that
Sasuke-Naruto troll each other during next 50 chapters.
and
"Unpredictable ending!"
Everyone: "Oh, Kishi, you shitty writer".
The End.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Harbour said:


> I think there will be the algorythm:
> -Alliance get trolled;
> -Madara get trolled;
> -Alliance get trolled;
> ...



i think the manga will be canceled by then.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 3, 2013)

Do we actually have a chapter this week?


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Do we actually have a chapter this week?



no, but we have sparkly names


----------



## Kazeshini (Dec 3, 2013)

So no chapter ?


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 3, 2013)

There is a chapter. Stop it. -_-


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 3, 2013)

Wait, what's this about no chapter? We're getting a chapter tomorrow.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 3, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Wait, what's this about no chapter? We're getting a chapter tomorrow.


There **IS** a chapter tomorrow. One Piece got its chapter early because the spoiler provider likes One Piece. That's it.


----------



## Weapon (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, there will be a chapter like always within the next 8 hours or so.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2013)

Mads goona anally rape Hashi.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm curious to see how big Sasuke's PS is on its own.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> So no chapter ?



no chapter at all because people ask this question like Turrin fully knowing that if there no chapter, it would have been said in the title of the thread as always. therefore, i won't allow a chapter to come tomorrow even though there is


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 3, 2013)

@louis

Wow. That sucks 


Stupid spoiler peeps only favoring 1 manga


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 3, 2013)

Man i wish the spoiler man had shitty taste in manga.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 3, 2013)

Closet Pervert said:


> Man i wish the spoiler man had shitty taste in manga.



He does read One Piece.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 3, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> I'm curious to see how big Sasuke's PS is on its own.



im more curious how madara will use these 9 bijuus for his own power again



@brucewayne

closet pervert meant even shittier taste than that


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 3, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> He does read One Piece.


Never heard of it.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> He does read One Piece.



Yes he does.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 3, 2013)

Prediction:

Madara: just because you beat an inexperienced brat like obito THAT U CAN BEAT ME!!?! 

-insert RAPE FACE-


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 3, 2013)

Madara attempts to move the plan forward, dismissing Obito as an "ungrateful brat". 

Obito dies.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Madara: just because you beat an inexperienced brat like obito THAT U CAN BEAT ME!!?!
> 
> -insert RAPE FACE-



This would be perfect!


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 3, 2013)

if this chapter doesn't have any itachi hype then i'll need to quit the manga. I'm sick of the recent lack of itachi wank in the chapters, what happened to kishi???


----------



## spiritmight (Dec 3, 2013)

So it's been confirmed then; no chapter this week.
Just kidding


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> if this chapter doesn't have any itachi hype then i'll need to quit the manga. I'm sick of the recent lack of itachi wank in the chapters, what happened to kishi???



Itachi's dead, gone, and not coming back. Good riddance to a awful God Mode Sue and Black Hole Sue.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi's dead, gone, and not coming back. Good riddance to a awful God Mode Sue and Black Hole Sue.



hey whos that on your avatar again?


----------



## Jad (Dec 3, 2013)

spiritmight said:


> So it's been confirmed then; no chapter this week.
> Just kidding





Say 'no chapter'  again, I dare you, I double dare you friend, say 'no chapter' one more Goddamn time!


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2013)

Just ignore him lmao.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> hey whos that on your avatar again?


You mean the character who has failed time and time again, literally struggled for every power up and has only recently came into his own? Naruto isn't a Sue and he never was, people conveniently forget Part I and most of Part II.


----------



## Weapon (Dec 3, 2013)

I treat Naruto like the Goku of Dragonball. Everyone secretly knows he's the best character in the series but you just go play favourites elsewhere to be different.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 3, 2013)

This place needs more Evil


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> I treat Naruto like the Goku of Dragonball. Everyone secretly knows he's the best character in the series but you just go play favourites elsewhere to be different.


some people totally confuse power with character quality, they are totally different things.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You mean the character who has failed time and time again, literally struggled for every power up and has only recently came into his own? Naruto isn't a Sue and he never was, people conveniently forget Part I and most of Part II.



Name a single relevant flaw. 

One that isn't dismissed as comedic relief. 



Weaponess said:


> I treat Naruto like the Goku of Dragonball. Everyone secretly knows he's the best character in the series but you just go play favourites elsewhere to be different.



You're mistaking power levels for something else.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Name a single relevant flaw.
> 
> One that isn't dismissed as comedic relief.


Poor chakra control for the majority of the series. Being an idiot several times over. Failing to bring Sasuke back _three times_. Struggled to get every single powerup.

Naruto has never, and will never be a Mary Sue. Itachi though? He has all the traits, gets character shilling from his ENEMIES and long after his death, and everyone talks about what a tortured martyr he is.


----------



## Weapon (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh, I see everyone was boasting on about the irrelevant topic of power levels again not traits that actually matter. 

My bad


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> I treat Naruto like the Goku of Dragonball. Everyone secretly knows he's the best character in the series but you just go play favourites elsewhere to be different.



I agree, because there is no way people could like a character like sasuke he is awful. I can't understand.


Madara attacks, hashirama tries to stop then he is either destroyed on controlled by madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Poor chakra control for the majority of the series. Being an idiot several times over. Failing to bring Sasuke back _three times_. Struggled to get every single powerup.
> 
> Naruto has never, and will never be a Mary Sue. Itachi though? He has all the traits, gets character shilling from his ENEMIES and long after his death, and everyone talks about what a tortured martyr he is.



I meant flaws as a person, failing at a task doesn't mean there is anything wrong with you.  And of course, something that is actually acknowledged in the story.

Just like the obsession with Sasuke is frowned upon by many people, but the manga portrays it as admirable and altruistic.

You want to talk about character shilling? We've had every existing character kissing the ground Naruto walks on in this arc.

I've never seen a character that is worshipped by everything that draws breath like this in any other series.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> what fight ? all i did see was speach , rin and more tnj.... awfull
> 
> you mean 2-3 panel of battle's that didnt bring any tension and was a repeat over and over ?



all of chapter 639 was great fighting imo. tobirama's suicide bombing multiplying tags, juubitos awesome black orb usage against hiruzen, freaking attacking naruto and sasuke with his upper body while kicking minato with his lower body.

there was no tnj with mindless obito bro.

and the parts of the v2 juubito fight i enjoyed were the sticky biju bomb, hirashin swap combo, obito's giant chakra hands slamming naruto and sasuke through the ground, shinju killing tons of fodders, and i liked how kishi managed to involve everyone in the tug of war believe it or not. even though i didnt like how obito went out, i did think the tug of war itself looked cool and worked well. 

Dont get me wrong, V2 juubito wasnt a great fight really, but it had some moments. i can say for sure however that i enjoyed all of mindless juubito's fighting shenanigans.


----------



## eurytus (Dec 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Poor chakra control for the majority of the series. Being an idiot several times over. Failing to bring Sasuke back _three times_. Struggled to get every single powerup.
> 
> Naruto has never, and will never be a Mary Sue. Itachi though? He has all the traits, gets character shilling from his ENEMIES and long after his death, and everyone talks about what a tortured martyr he is.



his control isn't poor, it's just Kyuubi's chakra is more difficult to control. He got perfect sage mode in a few months, something would take forever for other people. Bringing sasuke back has nothing to do with power level, it's simply the plot, he can't succeed until the series ends.




Weaponess said:


> I treat Naruto like the Goku of Dragonball. Everyone secretly knows he's the best character in the series but you just go play favourites elsewhere to be different.



that's most delusional, you actually think everyone has the same opinion on Goku?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I meant flaws as a person, failing at a task doesn't mean there is anything wrong with you.  And of course, something that is actually acknowledged in the story.
> 
> Just like the obsession with Sasuke is frowned upon by many people, but the manga portrays it as admirable and altruistic.
> 
> You want to talk about character shilling? We've had every existing character kissing the ground Naruto walks on in this arc.


How is 'coming into his own' Character Shilling, Luiz? Naruto hasn't been called 'Hokage Level intellect since age 7' now has he? Naruto earning the respect and admiration isn't character shilling. 

Itachi again, gets Shilling from friend and foe with even the fucking First Hokage calling him a 'better ninja' than himself. Sasuke calling him perfect despite being mind raped. Naruto holding nothing against Itachi despite him being the reason why Sasuke fell. Kabuto continually praising him during their battle. Danzo praising him.



eurytus said:


> his control isn't poor, it's just Kyuubi's chakra is more difficult to control. He got perfect sage mode in a few months, something would take forever for other people. Bringing sasuke back has nothing to do with power level, it's simply the plot, he can't succeed until the series ends.


No, he had poor chakra control for the majority of the series using his own chakra. He failed the GENIN EXAMS three fucking times. He failed the Chunin Exams. He needed saving several times over the course of the entire series. He failed in his primary goal of Sasuke-I know its nothing to do with power level which is why I bring it up.

Naruto has never been a Mary Sue and never will be. He's simply grown into his own through hard work and earning the respect from not only Konoha but the entire Ninja World.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2013)

Getting kinda off topic guys.


----------



## eurytus (Dec 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How is 'coming into his own' Character Shilling, Luiz? Naruto hasn't been called 'Hokage Level intellect since age 7' now has he? Naruto earning the respect and admiration isn't character shilling.
> 
> Itachi again, gets Shilling from friend and foe with even the fucking First Hokage calling him a 'better ninja' than himself.



like being the 2nd biggest Sue after Itachi makes him better >.>


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just saying, Naruto has never and will never be a Sue. On topic, are we sure the chapter won't be getting a chapter tonight?


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 3, 2013)

my prediction: naruto begins to look like he's struggling until he gets brofisted by the juubi and goes up a full tier of power (obviously all had work ), madara releases infinite tsukiyomi and hiruzen begins to talk about his tsukiyomi being inferior to itachi's


----------



## eurytus (Dec 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, he had poor chakra control for the majority of the series using his own chakra. He failed the GENIN EXAMS three fucking times. He failed the Chunin Exams. He needed saving several times over the course of the entire series. He failed in his primary goal of Sasuke-I know its nothing to do with power level which is why I bring it up.
> 
> Naruto has never been a Mary Sue and never will be. He's simply grown into his own through hard work and earning the respect from not only Konoha but the entire Ninja World.



the seal is meant to allow his own chakra mix with kyuubi's chakra, huge chakra reserve means it's more difficult to control. He and exams don't like each other, but this is not related to his character traits. Needing people savin him ass is simply what happens in shounen, nakama and all that. There you said it, that's his primary goal, that's why he cannot succeed until the series ends, it has nothing to do with him as a person, it's simply the plot.

He's simply wanked as the savior because he's the protagonist.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2013)

eurytus said:


> the seal is meant to allow his own chakra mix with kyuubi's chakra, huge chakra reserve means it's more difficult to control. He and exams don't like each other, but this is not related to his character traits. Needing people savin him ass is simply what happens in shounen, nakama and all that. There you said it, that's his primary goal, that's why he cannot succeed until the series ends, it has nothing to do with him as a person, it's simply the plot.
> 
> He's simply wanked as the savior because he's the protagonist.


Wrong. He's wanked as the savior since he has saved the Alliance so many times. He's earned the respect of the entire ninja world, its not character shilling when he gets praise since he earned everything.

Naruto and Kurama's chakra were separate for a long time, Naruto's normal reserves are yellow/blue in color with Kurama's red. Poor chakra control has been his primary flaw over the course of the series: he couldn't do Rasengan with one hand, he summoned Gamakichi or Gamatatsu when trying to summon Bunta, you can go on and on. The prophecy didn't help him at all in Part I or even through Part II since he failed over and over again.

Now...is it confirmed that we have a chapter nor not?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How is 'coming into his own' Character Shilling, Luiz? Naruto hasn't been called 'Hokage Level intellect since age 7' now has he? Naruto earning the respect and admiration isn't character shilling.
> 
> Itachi again, gets Shilling from friend and foe with even the fucking First Hokage calling him a 'better ninja' than himself.



Respect and admiration were accomplished at this point.



Everything after that was pointless worship. There is no need to have it hammered into our heads that he's amazing in almost every chapter.

Actually, Itachi admitted to being responsible for Sasuke's descent into the criminal path.

On the other hand, Naruto is never wrong.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 3, 2013)

Naruto's very much a sue. A  in fact.

Why does a potential Madara fucking shit up chapter have to come out on the night before finals?


----------



## navy (Dec 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Respect and admiration were accomplished at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you certainly hold no agendas. 

Didnt Itachi talk no jutsu Naruto at the beginning of this war?


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 3, 2013)

> On the other hand, Naruto is never wrong.



Except when Itachi told him not to do everything on his own and Obito threw his words back to the point where he cried twice.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm hoping we get an explanation of what exactly is going on with the shinji-juubi-gedo mezo connection in the next few chapters. I am still a little confused at how the tree, the Gedo, and the individual bijuu can all exist simultaneously as their own entities. 

I have theories and have seen others, but some confirmation would be nice.


----------



## navy (Dec 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm hoping we get an explanation of what exactly is going on with the shinji-juubi-gedo mezo connection in the next few chapters. I am still a little confused at how the tree, the Gedo, and the individual bijuu can all exist simultaneously as their own entities.
> 
> I have theories and have seen others, but some confirmation would be nice.



It's clearly a plot device. Expect no explanation to be given.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 3, 2013)

Kishi always explains everything. And I mean EVERYTHING.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 3, 2013)

I just want Naruto to lose a fight for once.


----------



## navy (Dec 3, 2013)

On one hand I want Madara to do good and wreck some shit, on the other hand that will only lead to his eventual demise looking shittier on kishi's part.


----------



## navy (Dec 3, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> I just want Naruto to lose a fight for once.



He loses fights all the time.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 3, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> I just want Naruto to lose a fight for once.



I'm at an utter loss for words. One year of Naruto being at the top made people forget the entire decade of him being at the bottom I guess.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 3, 2013)

navy said:


> He loses fights all the time.


Yeah, but it hardly ever sticks.

I want a mindbroken Naruto who has given up on life. We've never had that yet.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2013)

That would amazing to see.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 3, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Yeah, but it hardly ever sticks.
> 
> I want a mindbroken Naruto who has given up on life. We've never had that yet.



Maybe Madara will steal the kyuubi from him and accidentally kill it. "Oops. Oh well."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Yeah, but it hardly ever sticks.
> 
> I want a mindbroken Naruto who has given up on life. We've never had that yet.


So you want a new Obito?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 3, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Yeah, but it hardly ever sticks.
> 
> I want a mindbroken Naruto who has given up on life. We've never had that yet.



Don't expect that to come from Madara. 

Obito affected Naruto pretty well but he snapped out it fairly soon once Hinata came into play. The only character that has the highest chance of happening with is Sasuke. He's your best bet considering Naruto's failed every single time at bringing him back and changing him. Unfortunately even for that though Naruto will never "completely break down and give up on life". Not at this stage however.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 3, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> I just want Naruto to lose a fight for once.



Itachi says hello from the other side.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Yeah, but it hardly ever sticks.
> 
> I want a mindbroken Naruto who has given up on life. We've never had that yet.



Not going to happen obito almost did but in the end failed


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 3, 2013)

Spoilers are up on Managbird

Apparently mortal Madara beat Edo Hashirama(Pika will squeal when she sees the pic )

Kishi


----------



## Joakim3 (Dec 3, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Yeah, but it hardly ever sticks.
> 
> I want a mindbroken Naruto who has given up on life. We've never had that yet.



Um didn't Nagato do that already?

I mean that was the first time in a fight in which Naruto actually stfu and was bitched at his own game of TnJ... to the point he literally said fuck it and gave Kurama the reigns


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 3, 2013)

If those spoilers are true then Sasuke fans are going to rejoice. 

Sasuke's going to be taking over sooner than I thought. Hope they're true.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## 1nkorus (Dec 3, 2013)

(X)


> Source: Baidu
> Status: Pending(seems true)
> 佐助刺伤般的右臂
> Madara's right hand is hurt by Sasuke
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2013)

Yea!!! Mads is fucking shit up!!


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 3, 2013)

If Naruto never becomes Hokage, he'll have an amazing career as a used car salesman talk no jutsu'ing suckas out of their cash.



*EDIT* -

HOLY !@#% THOSE SPOILERS.


----------



## Jad (Dec 3, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Spoilers are up on Managbird
> 
> Apparently mortal Madara beat Edo Hashirama(Pika will squeal when she sees the pic )
> 
> Kishi



Pika is a she? When did this happen? Always thought he was a dude that really liked Madara and Hashiramaa hooking up.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2013)

Seems like madara is about to crush hashirama


----------



## vered (Dec 3, 2013)

Madara beats hashirama?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2013)

in it


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2013)

Where are my spoilers? 

[sp][/sp]


EDIT: Nice try, Gabe.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 4, 2013)

This was the gayest chapter in history.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Where are my spoilers?
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...



Nice try how


----------



## Cjones (Dec 4, 2013)

Madara now has Hashirama/Tsunade regen on top of his already op abilities. 

I love.


----------



## Jad (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, not a terrible chapter, but I would like Kishi to stop with the setups. I mean next week we have Madara doing ONE move to a Bijuu, and all of a sudden the ending will be him saying "I'm going to beat you Bijuu's", making it another setup chapter.


----------



## Obitomo (Dec 4, 2013)

This chapter was brilliant, Madara is gearing up to save the series.
I find it so funny that he finally noticed Sasuke XD


----------



## RasenganSake (Dec 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT 
the best chapter in a long time


----------



## takL (Dec 4, 2013)

why didnt hash pull out those black rods already...
and naruto and sasuke dont even use the 9b mode or susanoo against maddy. wtf.

anyhoo uchiha is known for ocuclar power and yet maddys this powerful without eyes. he really is an atypical uchiha.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 4, 2013)

Amazing chapter.

Madara was already the holy grail of awesome, but now that he's shed his armor he has become even more badass imo. And he isn't even using his eyes yet.

That and he added even more power to his already unrivaled arsenal.

Naruto's nindo is cool and all that but he should just pack his bags and leave. 
Same for everyone else present though.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 4, 2013)

how is madara even a threat smh 
just nuke him or something you got the full cooperation of the goddamn bijuus not to mention 4 immortal fucking zombies


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 4, 2013)

the biggest thing i took from this chapter? Even w/o his eyes Madara is still better than most ppl, if not literally everybody, with the alliance 

Made me laugh remembering the amount of folks who were swearing up and down that he was nothing w/o them. And here he was styling on SM Naruto, EMS Sasuke, and bijuu shrouded punks like it was nothing


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 4, 2013)

Seeing as the SM pattern appeared on Hashirama's face, rather than Madara's. It is possible that Madara just has a ultra-CS type of power up, rather than the full SM. Especially as it was implied his Rinnegan awakened because _he_ was unknowingly gathering natural energy.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 4, 2013)

takL said:


> why didnt hash pull out those black rods already...
> and* naruto and sasuke dont even use the 9b mode or susanoo against maddy. wtf.*
> 
> anyhoo uchiha is known for ocuclar power and yet maddys this powerful without eyes. he really is an atypical uchiha.


Plot,sadly.Naruto and Sasuke can't do teamwork against Madara for now but they will in the future to have a chance to at least weaken him


----------



## takL (Dec 4, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> Plot,sadly.Naruto and Sasuke can't do teamwork against Madara for now but they will in the future to have a chance to at least weaken him



when maddy gets the bijus perhaps. susanoOed biju(maddy+totally reluctant bijus) vs susanooed kulama(naruto+sasuke+the furious kulama)

but u know, id love to see the mugen tsukuyomi arc where naruto, sasuke and some other shinobis immune to the genjutsu try to wake up the world rather than such a throwaway fight.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 4, 2013)

At this point I would like it too.


----------



## Sin3dd (Dec 4, 2013)

Since Sasuke couldn't kill Obito, now is after Madara, but what he does it's a big mistake for him becuse Madara is waaay stronger than Sasuke. Why would he want to kill a Uchiha? He really wants to be the last Uchiha? Madara wants him by his side, still he refuses.
Zetsu took control over Obito, Uchiha doesn't die so easily, right? We will see Obito longer than we expected. Obito went through many changes!!!! From mask to mask, without mask, Jinchuuriki and now another "change", his face is divided in 2. One Obito, one Zetsu, cool!


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 4, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> how is madara even a threat smh
> just nuke him or something you got the full cooperation of the goddamn bijuus not to mention 4 immortal fucking zombies



nuke him, and fail like sasuke did with amatarasu (point Blank)


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 4, 2013)

This telegrams needs :blindmadara icon.


----------



## Humite Juubi (Dec 4, 2013)

When iwas reading the chapter today i was unintentionally listening to this:
[YOUTUBE]SMhwddNQSWQ[/YOUTUBE]

I find it actually fitting.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 4, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> This telegrams needs :blindmadara icon.


i second that 100% :ignoramus


----------



## Boog45 (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone else notice that Kakashi was wearing a Konoha headband instead of the Ninja Alliance one on a few pages?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Dec 4, 2013)

Boog45 said:


> Anyone else notice that Kakashi was wearing a Konoha headband instead of the Ninja Alliance one on a few pages?



Art errors aren't uncommon in Naruto.


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 5, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> This telegrams needs :blindmadara icon.


Dunno if they'd actually implement it but it sure was fun to make.


----------



## Ladlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone else only counting 6 bijuus. Where's the other one?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 5, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Dunno if they'd actually implement it but it sure was fun to make.


tx for creating these. I shall be mindful in taking full advantage of this sir


----------



## takL (Dec 6, 2013)

From the raw 

＃657　Madara Uchiha, coming(from the hiragana. The kanji is not a commonly used one and too blurry to make out)

Maddy:!
Naruto+sai:!?
Hash:!
Maddy:...!

Sasuke: sit on your ass, you museum piece 
*Maddy: says a rug rat who cant even come close to me.
That line (=sit on your ass) is what I should say.*
Hash: ...!? 
*Hash to himself: why did he close his eyes...? 
Naruto: Sasuke! There aint any points just to hit jutsus against this guy, dattebayo! 
He absorbs ninjutsu!*

Hash:!? That is!?
Maddy: "the opposing 2 interact with each other to achieve all things in the universe"
Maddy: Hashirama, do you remember that once I told you in front of Uchihas tablet?
Maddy: That the tablet says real happiness is the 2 opposing powers cooperating, 
Sai+ Naruto: !?:
Maddy: but... there's another way to see it, I said...

Maddy: Uchiha and Senju...
The one with both the powers is to achieve real happiness
Cannot it also be taken as such...?
Maddy: O' Hashirama
Hash: .... apparently you had engineered a lot, even after you left the village.
Maddy: no...this is what a companion of my subordinate set up by chance. 
Seems like there was a fellow(were fellows) who thought along similar lines to me. 
Maddy: but...
Maddy: That I came into the world again is what worked out as planned.

Hash: Ulp...(Damn...I cant move...!)
Naruto: Ugh!
Sai: !?

Maddy: the order got reversed but never mind...
Maddy: so this is sage chakra...
Maddy: ...why, this isn't so much power as I expected...but easy to handle, it seems.


ill add more, hopefully all the lines, later


----------



## ch1p (Dec 6, 2013)

takL said:


> Sasuke: sit on your ass, you museum piece.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 6, 2013)

oh please takl, translate the rest 

now i get it, Sasuke offended Madara for being too old, and Madara's comeback was about him being too young , thats too funny

i bet that they are related somehow man, on a higher level than simply clan


----------



## eurytus (Dec 7, 2013)

museum piece? at least sasuke acknowledged him as someone important


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 7, 2013)

eurytus said:


> museum piece? at least sasuke acknowledged him as someone important


they basically attacked each other's age


----------



## takL (Dec 7, 2013)

＃657　Madara Uchiha, coming 
(Going by the hiragana. The kanji of it is not a commonly used one and too blurry to make out. but im guessing its same as 參)

Maddy:!
Naruto+sai:!?
Hash:!
Maddy:...!

Sasuke: sit on your ass, you museum piece.
Maddy: says a rug rat who cant even come close to me.
That line (=sit on your ass) is what I should say.
Hash: ...!?
Hash to himself: why did he close his eyes...?
Naruto: Sasuke! There aint any point just to hit jutsus against this guy, dattebayo!
He absorbs ninjutsu!

Hash:!? That is!?
Maddy: "the opposing 2 interact with each other to achieve all things in the universe"
Maddy: Hashirama, do you remember that once I told you in front of Uchihas tablet?
Maddy: That the tablet says real happiness is the 2 opposing powers cooperating,
Sai+ Naruto: !?:
Maddy: but... there's another way to see it, I said...

Maddy: Uchiha and Senju...
The one with both the powers is to achieve real happiness
Cannot it also be taken as such...?
Maddy: O' Hashirama
Hash: .... apparently you had engineered a lot, even after you left the village.
Maddy: no...this is what a companion of my subordinate set up by chance.
Seems like there was a fellow(were fellows) who thought along similar lines to me.
Maddy: but...
Maddy: That I came into the world again is what worked out as planned.

Hash: Ulp...(Damn...I cant move...!)
Naruto: Ugh!
Sai: !?

Maddy: The order got reversed but never mind...
Maddy: so, this is the senjutsu (sage technique) chakra...
Maddy: ...why, is it only this much power,... 
... seems easy to handle.

Sasuke: All the more, it's our chance.
Sasuke: now we can kill you for certain and send you back to the other world.
Naruto:!
Hash: ulp...
Sasuke: Be sorry for yourself not having stayed edotensei... 
while you're passing away !

Maddy:...! 
I can feel...those mangekyo of yours are...Cyoku(straight/crossing?) tomoe.
Maddy: No wonder your movements are good.
I might as well have your eyes... till I get my rinnegans back.

Kakashi: What have you done!?
Obito: Madara is...
Obito: ...He's come... back to life...
Minato+Kakashi: !?
Black Zetsu: Obito...now you served your purpose. You who performed rinnetensei will die.
Black zetsu: Now for the last job. 
You have to give back the left eye.

Black zetsu: !!
Minato:!! 
Kakashi: Ulp!
Black Zetsu: he'll last a little while being possessed by me.
Minato: Who are you, man? Human....is not what you are, right?

Black Zetsu: I'm Madera's will as is. I dispose whatever/whoever stands in madara's way
Kakashi: black zetsu...Ⅰhear you were captured...
Black Zetsu: You guys as well as this Obito, make too little of Madera's plan
and of me too.
-flashback
Black zetsu: thi...like this, I can't move...  ...i didn't expect he would change the shape of the blade this greatly in an eye's blink
Maddy: That's all to the good. You go to Obito and bide your time pending a command to come.

Maddy: I'll play a little more at here and then head over there. I'm also interested to know the strengths/ powers of the current Kages  

Flashback-
Black Zetsu: till Obito dies
Ill use his body fight against you guys.
Black zetsu: he is no-good having acted against Madera's plan 
He has to be some use to us at the end.

Maddy: ...then again...It's a pity to kill someone with such eyes. 
Maddy: What do you say....you team up with me as a survivor of Uhiha same as me?
Sasuke: Don't delude yourself. You are a dead man.
Maddy: well, never mind... Either way, you don't have much time left.

Katon; Haijin-gakure (ash dust-hide) no jutsu
Naruto: agh! 
Naruto: Hott!
Sasuke!?
Hash in his mind: Madara has regained his former might
Hash in his mind: God...What he aims forthe next are_____
Mob: Ugh!

Maddy: now I'll get you

Maddy: you dumb creatures.



eurytus said:


> museum piece? at least sasuke acknowledged him as someone important


i picked the term but its same as 'a relic of antiquity'.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 8, 2013)

^Thanks for translation. Can you check the page about advertisement on Kakashi's past anime ?


----------



## takL (Dec 8, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> ^Thanks for translation. Can you check the page about advertisement on Kakashi's past anime ?



that one about kakashis anbu days starting from 6th feb 14? 
wonder what itachi is doing there. wasnt he like 5 yr old when minato was around as hokage 
i will when i get the wsj issue on monday.


----------

